#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Como instalar 2 hds?

## rogeriodj

Pessoal estou montando uma maquina para squid, e vou colocar 2 HDS Sata 2, um de 80gb pro sistema e outro de 250gb pro cache, so q não sei como fazer pra colocar e nem as configurações pro cache ficar no HD de 250gb, gostaria da ajuda e opinião do pessoal sobre essa maquina e quantos usuarios ela suporta...

Segue a configuração da maquina:

MB Intel DG33BUC
Processador Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4gz
8 Gigas de Ram 800MHz Kingstone
HD Maxtor 80gb Sata 2 
HD Samsung 250gb Sata 2...

----------


## zenun

Bom cara...

Eu instalaria primeiro o sistema no hd de 80GB e depois mudaria o fstab indicando que o segundo HD estaria no ponto de montagem /var/spool/squid por exemplo, ou no local onde você quer deixar o cache!

Mas deve ser possivel fazer isso diretamente na hora da instalação!

----------


## elderjmp

> Mas deve ser possivel fazer isso diretamente na hora da instalação!


é possível fazer isso na instalação do debian... na hora de criar a partição no segundo hd basta você escolher nomear manualmente o ponto de montagem como /var/spool/squid.

depois de instalado todo o sistema, quando for instalar o squid, pode ser que ele acuse problema de permissão no diretório, mas aí é só você alterar o usuário e o grupo dono pro padrão do squid e "re"criar o cache.

é recomendável não utilizar 100% da partição para o cache, deixe sempre um espaço livre.

----------


## rogeriodj

Valeu pessoal pelas informações, agora na opinião de vcs essa maquina suporta ate quantos clientes?

----------


## zenun

Olha cara, essa maquina ai tem capacidade de sobra!
Não saberia te dizer para quantos, mas na minha opnião seriam muuuitos!
Você tem uma boa capacidade de cache, bastante memoria!

Seria de procurar fazer um *fine tunning* no squid para que possa usar toda essa capacidade de memoria!

E se eu fosse você usaria um kernel que tenha suporte a EM64T (intel para 64bits)!
Assim você vai tirar melhor proveito desses seus 8G de memória!
E derrepente até usar uma distro já para 64bits!

Falowww

----------


## rogeriodj

E ai Zenun, entaum eu tenho de instalar o Debian 64bits, pra reconhecer essa quantidade de memoria? Até quantos gigas a plataforma 32bits suporta?

Valeu pela atenção!

----------


## zenun

Então meu amigo...

Eu recomendo você usar a 64bits até porque seu processador suporta 64bits!
Não sei te dizer quantos gigas suporta uma plataforma 32bits, mas no site do debian fala alguns beneficios

Debian -- AMD64 Port

Falowww

----------


## ultralaser

Idela colocar o Debian 64 bits versão Lenny pois a mais alguns meses o Etch vai sair e o Lenny vira versão Stable (estável)

----------


## zenun

> Idela colocar o Debian 64 bits versão Lenny pois a mais alguns meses o Etch vai sair e o Lenny vira versão Stable (estável)


Descordo..
Lenny sempre vai ser instavel!
Melhor colocar estavel! Servidor sempre estavel!
Na atualização um lenny não vira etch!

----------


## rogeriodj

Qual é a versão 64bits tenho de instalar, pois so encntrei a it64 e amd64, qual é a correta?
* 
*

----------


## zenun

Essas que estão aqui meu amigo,

Index of /debian-cd/4.0_r3/amd64/iso-cd

Falowww

----------


## ultralaser

Pega soh o netinst

----------


## rogeriodj

Mais essa imagem não é so pra AMD não?
Oq seria esse netinst ?

Desculpe as perguntas, pois sou novato nessa área, mais intendo facilmente!

----------


## zenun

Ola amigo,

Se você der uma lida no site da debian vai ver que esse release é tanto para AMD tanto para Intel! É que essa é especial para computadores 64bits!

Isso que nosso amigo ali falou é um iso menor que quando você estiver instalando os pacotes terá que em algum momento fazer download de varios pacotes! É uma opção mas você tem que ter obrigatoriamente seu servidor conectado a internet no momento da instalação.

Da uma lida aqui Debian -- AMD64 Port

----------


## ultralaser

Netisnt eh um CD pequeno e o que vc precisar depois soh instalar via apt-get, ele vai pedir pra vc fazer mirror durante a instalação nem precisa fazer... depois vc vai em etc/apt/source.list e coloca "deb ftp://ftp.us.debian.org/ lenny main" para fazer a atualização da lista e baixar o que precisar por este server

----------


## zenun

> Netisnt eh um CD pequeno e o que vc precisar depois soh instalar via apt-get, ele vai pedir pra vc fazer mirror durante a instalação nem precisa fazer... depois vc vai em etc/apt/source.list e coloca "deb ftp://ftp.us.debian.org/ lenny main" para fazer a atualização da lista e baixar o que precisar por este server


Como disse antes, se você usar LENNY sua instalação será INSTAVEL!
Para servidores use ETCH se for usar debian!

Uma boa opção também é o ubuntu 8.04 LTS server edition!
Tenho usado nos meus servidores e está muito bom!

----------


## elderjmp

> Como disse antes, se você usar LENNY sua instalação será INSTAVEL!
> Para servidores use ETCH se for usar debian!


concordo com o zenun... servidor sempre estável, no caso do debian, versão 4.0 etch!

todos os servidores que utilizo usam o etch em versões 32 e 64 bits!

----------


## rogeriodj

Valeu pessoal, agora entendi, mais tem um amigo q vai me ajudar a configurar o meu server, e ele me perguntou qual a necessidade de colocar 2 HDS, sendo q o cache do HD maior é de 16 megas...

----------


## Pirigoso

seu eu fose vc nao deixava seu amigo te ajuda...


amigo se vc quer usar os recursos do seu processador 64 e só recompilar o kernel com suporte 64, aqui eu uso um amd

ref ao HD é so colocar na maquina e carregar no fstab, após faz uma formatação usando o reser

supondo que seu HD seja sata
mkreiserfs /dev/sdb


aqui o exemplo do que eu uso

vipnet1:~# cat /etc/fstab
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# <file system> <mount point> <type> <options> <dump> <pass>
proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
/dev/sda1 / reiserfs notail 0 1
/dev/sda4 /cache reiserfs defaults 0 2
/dev/sda3 /home reiserfs defaults 0 2
/dev/sda2 none swap sw 0 0
/dev/hda /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0


uso apenas 1 disco de 
320 gb

vipnet1:~# df -h
Filesystem Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/dev/sda1 38G 31G 7.2G 81% /
tmpfs 443M 0 443M 0% /lib/init/rw
udev 10M 56K 10M 1% /dev
tmpfs 443M 0 443M 0% /dev/shm
/dev/sda4 138G 86G 53G 63% /cache
/dev/sda3 56G 34G 23G 60% /home

hehe ta na hora de cuidar daquele sda1 hehe mas da uma olhada em HD modo volume

----------


## rogeriodj

E ai Pirigoso valeu pela sua dica, então eu não perco muita agilidade usando somente 1 HD de 320gb?

----------


## Pirigoso

vc ganharia mais desempenho usando 2 HD de 320GB em modo RAID0 (Juntando os espaco e dobrando a performance de acesso ao disco) mas isso nao é problema mais com os HD sata2

onde vc ganha desempenho é um procesador de FSB 1333 + Mother chipset P35 ai sim neguinho vc tem uma brava maquina

----------


## zenun

> vc ganharia mais desempenho usando 2 HD de 320GB em modo RAID0 (Juntando os espaco e dobrando a performance de acesso ao disco) mas isso nao é problema mais com os HD sata2
> 
> onde vc ganha desempenho é um procesador de FSB 1333 + Mother chipset P35 ai sim neguinho vc tem uma brava maquina


Isso é bem verdade!
Mas não se esqueça que se um disco der problema, perde TUDO!  :Wink:

----------


## rogeriodj

Valeu pessoal pelas dicas, mais vendo e lendo alguns posts aqui mesmo no forum, esse servidor não me adiantaria em quase nada, pois precisaria q os logs do proxy fossem mostrado o Ip do cliente e não do MK, por isso acho q vou desistir dessa maquina e pegar outra configuração fraquinha, so pra rodar o Syslog do MK, não me adiantaria ter um super proxy se o mesmo não atenderá minhas necessidades!

----------


## zenun

Se voce deixar o MK só fazendo roteamento voce vai ver o ip do cliente!  :Wink: 
E claro esse proxy seria seu gateway... é uma forma de fazer!

----------


## rogeriodj

Eita, mais controlo tudo no MK, e tbm sou iniciante em Linux, acho q vou ter de estudar mais alguns anos pra isso funcionar, hehehe.

----------


## Pirigoso

> Isso é bem verdade!
> Mas não se esqueça que se um disco der problema, perde TUDO!


se eu nao me engano a opçao RAID7 faz RAID0 nos 2 primeiros DISCOS e backup nos outros 2 DISCOS

seria um RAID0 + RAID1

----------


## sergio

> vc ganharia mais desempenho usando 2 HD de 320GB em modo RAID0 (Juntando os espaco e dobrando a performance de acesso ao disco) mas isso nao é problema mais com os HD sata2
> 
> onde vc ganha desempenho é um procesador de FSB 1333 + Mother chipset P35 ai sim neguinho vc tem uma brava maquina


Pirigoso, só uma dica... dá uma revisada no wiki do squid... raid e squid não caminham juntos... empobrece a performance.

----------

